# How hot can a manifold get?



## TrapperL (Jul 23, 2011)

You didn't say diesel or gas. Gas will peak around 1200F. Diesel around 1500F. Anything hotter and the internals of the engine start coming apart.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Those numbers sound good to me, but in the world of drag or stock car racing I have seen really good headers glow orange for about six inches from the head of the motor. That is really hot.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Sory, trapper, yes, its gasolinre. Good to know peak is at 1200. 

Glowing red hot?? Yikes- thats probably near to melting point (1900 deg F, or so). Eh?
One can make Japanese swords with a manifold, then.......

Thnaks!!


----------

